# Lord of Tears Owl Man Prank



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

I came across this today and thought it haunt inspiring!

"As far as pranks go, having a man dressed up as a terrifying owl monster creep up on people scoping out an abandoned children's hospital is pretty good. What a great way to get some laughs out of people screaming for their lives because they thought they were going to be devoured by a monster. Just hilarious! 
This haunting was set up by Scottish filmmaker Lawrie Brewster as promotion for his new movie, the appropriately titled _Lord of Tears_. He explains the planning that went into it:"

http://gawker.com/the-owlman-will-scare-the-living-****-out-of-you-1586084652?utm_campaign=socialflow_gawker_facebook&utm_source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Has anyone seen this movie?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Haven't seen the movie, but this video is hilarious! Funny how we laugh at others' fear. Mwah, ha, ha, haaaa....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my!! Stuff nightmares are made of!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That is way too funny! I love it when pranksters convince people that something utterly absurd is real. There was one a year or two ago where a little ghost girl appeared on an elevator that was similarly awesome.


----------

